# Esperanto: patirrajado



## Luchjo

¿Cómo podría traducirse en esperanto la expresión "patirrajado", usada en español colombiano? Mi primer reflejo es "ajnuĉulo".


----------



## tremulum

Hola, Luchjo:

"Ajnuĉulo" no es una palabra que se entienda; realmente no sé qué es lo que quieres decir con eso. ¿Qué significa en Colombia "patirrajado"? Quizás así se pueda buscar alguna traducción apropiada.

Un saludo.


----------



## Makinary

Hi, Luchjo. If you tell me the meaning of this word "patirrajado", perhaps I can think esperantist equivalent word for you. I tried to search the meaning of this word, but I don't found it.
_My english isn't good, forgive me for any mistake in my text._

Saluton, Luchjo. Se vi diru al mi la signifon de ĉi tiu vorto "patirrajado", eble mi povas pensi esperantan samsignifan vorton por vi. Mi provis serĉi la signifon de ĉi tiu vorto, sed mi ne trovis ĝin.


----------



## neniuuuuu

Qué es "patirrajado"? 

No entiendo "ajnuĉulo" tampoco. Ĉu ajn'uĉ'ul'o? Qué significa "uĉ"...? Y perdón, hablo poquito español, puedo explicarme mejor en ingles o esperanto.


----------



## Luchjo

tremulum said:


> Hola, Luchjo:
> 
> "Ajnuĉulo" no es una palabra que se entienda; realmente no sé qué es lo que quieres decir con eso. ¿Qué significa en Colombia "patirrajado"? Quizás así se pueda buscar alguna traducción apropiada.
> 
> Un saludo.



Quise decir “ajnulaĉo, perdón por el error dactilográfico. 

Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Luchjo

Makinary said:


> Hi, Luchjo. If you tell me the meaning of this word "patirrajado", perhaps I can think esperantist equivalent word for you. I tried to search the meaning of this word, but I don't found it.
> _My english isn't good, forgive me for any mistake in my text._
> 
> Saluton, Luchjo. Se vi diru al mi la signifon de ĉi tiu vorto "patirrajado", eble mi povas pensi esperantan samsignifan vorton por vi. Mi provis serĉi la signifon de ĉi tiu vorto, sed mi ne trovis ĝin.



Tre volonte, Makinary. “Patirrajado“ temas pri "feĉulo" aŭ iu el la feĉo de iu socia grupo, en la hispana tre uzata despektive, ekzemple en la kunteksto “indio patirrajado“, sed ne ekskluzive.  Dankon pro via respondo.


----------



## Luchjo

neniuuuuu said:


> Qué es "patirrajado"?
> 
> No entiendo "ajnuĉulo" tampoco. Ĉu ajn'uĉ'ul'o? Qué significa "uĉ"...? Y perdón, hablo poquito español, puedo explicarme mejor en ingles o esperanto.



Ne gravas, neniuuuuu, mi volonte skribas en Esperanto. Nu, je “uĉ“ temis pri  tajperaro anstataŭ “aĉ“. Pro tio mi pensas, ke “feĉulo“ aŭ io  kombinanta “ajnulo“ kaj “aĉulo“ eble taŭgas. Tamen mi ŝatus almenaŭ unu konfirmon. Estas jenaj diskutoj pri la  esprimo en Wordreference:

talón rajado
indio patirrajado
"patirrajado" en la itala

Dankon.


----------



## Makinary

Luchjo said:


> Tre volonte, Makinary. “Patirrajado“ temas pri "feĉulo"   aŭ iu el la feĉo de iu socia grupo, en la hispana tre uzata  despektive,  ekzemple en la kunteksto “indio patirrajado“, sed ne  eksklusive.
> 
> Dankon pro via respondo.


Do "Patirrajado" estas persono kiu estas malŝatata de aliaj personoj, ĉu ne? Mi esploris pri ĉi tiu vorto kaj mi vidis ke ĉi tiu vorto estas insulto.
Nu,  se ĝi estas simpla insulto, ne necesas serĉi aŭ fari specialan vorton,  vi povas uzi vortojn kiel je "viraĉo" kaj "malŝatatulo"; laŭ mi la vorto  "feĉulo" ankaŭ taŭgas.
Sed se la vorto "Patirrajado" esprimas plikompleksan ideon, mi bezonus plus informoj

_Pardonu min, sed kion signifas la vorto "despektive"? Mi ne trovis ĉi tiun vorton en miaj vortaroj._


----------



## Luchjo

Makinary said:


> Do "Patirrajado" estas persono kiu estas malŝatata de aliaj personoj, ĉu ne? Mi esploris pri ĉi tiu vorto kaj mi vidis ke ĉi tiu vorto estas insulto.
> Nu,  se ĝi estas simpla insulto, ne necesas serĉi aŭ fari specialan vorton,  vi povas uzi vortojn kiel je "viraĉo" kaj "malŝatatulo"; laŭ mi la vorto  "feĉulo" ankaŭ taŭgas.
> Sed se la vorto "Patirrajado" esprimas plikompleksan ideon, mi bezonus plus informoj
> 
> _Pardonu min, sed kion signifas la vorto "despektive"? Mi ne trovis ĉi tiun vorton en miaj vortaroj._



Efektive, _despektive_ ne estas esperanta vorto; mi volis diri "disdegna". Dankon pro viaj sugestoj.


----------

